# H. Grandis isn't looking so good...



## viciousmantis

He's sitting at the bottom of his cage, kind of sulking. One of his eyes is black and dead-looking, and his antennas are tweaked forward. He won't eat the cricket that I put in his cage, and I'm worried. What is wrong?


----------



## Rick

He is dying. Also please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## viciousmantis

Update:He ate 1/2 of a cricket today and is climbing on the sticks in his cage. Do you think he'll get better or die?


----------



## viciousmantis

Do you think I should keep feeding him?


----------



## Rick

When they start looking bad and have trouble functioning I usually put them in the freezer and end it. It means they are dying.


----------



## viciousmantis

You were right, he died this morning.  But he was from the wild, so I didn't expect him to live too long.


----------



## robo mantis

sorry about the loss but mantids don't live as long as we want them to


----------



## Rick

Where do you live that you can find a wild H. Grandis?


----------



## viciousmantis

California, in the valley area. I find them everywhere, and I am trying to start my own colony by breeding them, but that was my only male.


----------



## AFK

haha i'm pretty sure hierodula grandis does not live in southern california. i've lived in southern california all my life and i have never ever seen an hierodulas. in fact, i hardly ever ever see mantids here...i can probably count them all on one hand in fact. let's see, i've seen like 1 big female chinese mantis one morning on the tennis court wall, a brown twig/ground mantis in the morning next to a light (i still don't know what species they were, but they were extremely easily excitable and were small), a dead female Iris oratoria a friend found at his friend's front lawn, and a couple brown skinny mantises (might be the same species as the aforementioned brown twig/ground mantis...this guy was also easily excitable and was a crazy flyer) that i found in the span of 2 weeks since i moved down from LA to San Diego.


----------



## Rick

Yeah H. Grandis is not found in the US.


----------



## Butterfly

Ive found 5 wild Mantids over summer and fall here in LA just this year. One is a confirmed female European Mantis, the other small male may be an iris oratoria, the large green female I found on Halloween might be a limbata. I never truly know the species until I come here, with the exception of the European. She was easy enough to identify because of the spots on the insides of her arms.


----------



## viciousmantis

I'm sure that she's an H. Grandis. She matches the pictures of them I found on MantisKingdom.


----------



## viciousmantis

Ooops... I meant [he]


----------



## Rick

> I'm sure that she's an H. Grandis. She matches the pictures of them I found on MantisKingdom.


Post a pic here then so we can see. If you found it outdoors in Cali its no grandis.


----------



## AFK

i'm not sure how familiar with mantises, but a lot of mantises may look very similar and difficult to differentiate (and color is more often than not not a good indicator of species) for newbies.


----------



## JM

Over here in MD I can't leave the house without stumbling accross scores of Idolomantis Diabolica and Rhombodera Basilis. They're ubiquitious much like the cockroaches and rats of Baltimore. We need to take a stand against the unlawful immigration of mantid illegals.


----------



## wuwu

> Over here in MD I can't leave the house without stumbling accross scores of Idolomantis Diabolica and Rhombodera Basilis. They're ubiquitious much like the cockroaches and rats of Baltimore. We need to take a stand against the unlawful immigration of mantid illegals.


LOL :lol:


----------



## viciousmantis

Umm... sorry about this, but I don't know how to get a picture on here.


----------

